# Ki-84...



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Now, can you find this with number '13'?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)

Will check my references Jan....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2012)

Much obliged Master Wayne! Either way, any '13' will do...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 20, 2012)

Think this may be the only one....probably Black 13 one of the early production aircraft during testing at Akeno which was a training School, the Akeno emblem is noted on the rudder.
pain in the butt pic was across 2 pages....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Would this be the same machine Wayne?






A pic of another bird with the skull and crossed bones on the tail, this time '4'..






With this being '16', could there be a '13'? How does their numbering system work??


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey Jan yes same machine, hard to tell if 13 is red in the photo it is clearly much darker than Akeno Emblem, which is red. So I think it is more likely black.

In both cases of the other profiles there is always the chance of a 13, but possibly not too...


----------

